# 1939 Cycle Truck



## Pantmaker (May 31, 2017)

I bought this beauty last year from a local Arizona gentleman that found it in New Orleans a few days before Hurricane Katrina hit. He arranged the shipping back to Arizona and because of the mess the hurricane created with all of the shipping companies....he didn't actually receive the bike for over a year! He figured it was gone forever...but one day "it just showed up on his doorstep."  Years ago it was slathered in some sort of thick black emulsion, among other things, so I knew I had my work cut out for me.  I have never put so many hours into a project, but I fell in love with this bike and it's history. I am thrilled with it. My next step is to find some history on this food market and to maybe connect with someone from the Vaiani family.  The first photo is how I bought it.  I hope you all enjoy a little CycleTruck history.


----------



## Awhipple (May 31, 2017)

That one is cool! Are you going to get it rideable and bring to a coaster ride?


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2017)

*Wow, that predates Jesus Christ!  

 Story and first year CT. Supposedly 2,060 were made that year. Did you notice the CT in the 39 catalog pic? Your stem is backwards.  lol    Great score IMO. *


----------



## sccruiser (May 31, 2017)

Really great CT. Awesome score


----------



## Pantmaker (May 31, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> *Wow, that predates Jesus Christ!
> 
> Story and first year CT. Supposedly 2,060 were made that year. Did you notice the CT in the 39 catalog pic? Your stem is backwards.  lol    Great score IMO. *



Gary...too funny about the 39 catalog photo with the stem spun around backwards. At some point very early in my bike's life the skip tooth chain ring and crank were swapped for prewar Wald crank, pedals and regular tooth sprocket. Maybe easier pedalling?...who knows.


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 1, 2017)

Dang that is cool on all levels  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 1, 2017)

Gorgeous. Can't wait to see you riding that sexy beast.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 1, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Gorgeous. Can't wait to see you riding that sexy beast.



Ha!  Thank you again for your generous front wheel spoke efforts. It was very thoughtful of you. I will have it on the road in no time.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 1, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> I bought this beauty last year from a local Arizona gentleman that found it in New Orleans a few days before Hurricane Katrina hit. He arranged the shipping back to Arizona and because of the mess the hurricane created with all of the shipping companies....he didn't actually receive the bike for over a year! He figured it was gone forever...but one day "it just showed up on his doorstep."  Years ago it was slathered in some sort of thick black emulsion, among other things, so I knew I had my work cut out for me.  I have never put so many hours into a project, but I fell in love with this bike and it's history. I am thrilled with it. My next step is to find some history on this food market and to maybe connect with someone from the Vaiani family.  The first photo is how I bought it.  I hope you all enjoy a little CycleTruck history.View attachment 474899 View attachment 474902 View attachment 474903 View attachment 474904 View attachment 474905 View attachment 474906 View attachment 474908 View attachment 474909



This cycle truck is probably the best looking cycle truck i have ever seen! GREAT patina.. Please let me know if you ever want to part wilt it! Thanks


----------

